# Great things over at Enve Composites



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.envecomposites.com/

Smart ENVE System 6.7 Tubular Wheelset - Shipping in June
As is so often the case, improving upon existing technology requires approaching the problem from a different angle. ENVE Composites and Simon Smart have done just that in creating the world’s fastest bicycle wheels. Our development of a new line of aero wheels that work in harmony with bike and body is the unique approach that has resulted in the Smart ENVE System. The Smart ENVE System realizes maximum aero advantage when mounted in a bike frame with a rider aboard and not solely when the wheel is isolated in the wind tunnel.

The Smart ENVE System 6.7 represents the optimal balance between speed, stability, and stiffness to weight without sacrificing the functionality needed for a multi-purpose race wheel. The Smart ENVE System 6.7 was designed to satisfy the demands of triathletes and world class time trial experts alike. ENVE Composites and Simon Smart developed the metrics to ensure that when you plug a pair of Smart ENVE System 6.7 wheels into your frame you activate a system capable of moving you from point A to B faster than any other combination on the market.

Stay tuned for more details...for a sneak peak check out ProCycling's article in the June 2011 issue entitled "Lust & ENVE."

If you have any other questions, about their new wheels/rims, let me know.

-Eric


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

are they going to release these wheels in a clincher version as well?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

No established timeline. 

Read below.

Eric


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Further clarification.

" it is an entirely different rim essentially because of how the tires interact aerodynamically compared to a tubular. So since tubulars are more “race” specific we chose to address the tubular first and then we will have to open up an entirely new round of testing and shape prototyping to accomplish the same results w/ a clincher."

I think the Smart ENVE System 6.7 Tubular Wheelset is going to be the most popular single set option for serious racers.

Much respect.

-Eric


----------



## JonCu (Apr 25, 2011)

Found a decent thread on this over on on a local cycling site: 

http://oregon.cyclingaction.com/2011/enves-latest-6-7-wheelset/

Sounds very interesting. Looks like ENVE's pushing things forward again.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

ergott said:


> Further clarification.
> 
> " it is an entirely different rim essentially because of how the tires interact aerodynamically compared to a tubular. So since tubulars are more “race” specific we chose to address the tubular first and then we will have to open up an entirely new round of testing and shape prototyping to accomplish the same results w/ a clincher."
> 
> ...


Interesting. Assuming that can be taken at face value I'm impressed. I'd imagine industry standard in this situation would be to do enough testing to create marketing material then just throw out a clincher version based on the same findings and call it a day.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Would really like one of these front wheels for my TT bike for sure.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I am pretty excited about these as well. I look forward to experiencing the ride quality of a 26mm wide rim. Should be pretty damn smooth.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I can't wait for some real world comparisons. They don't come without doubters though. Slowtwitch has a rebuttal :

http://forum.slowtwitch.com/gforum.cgi?post=3342151;search_string=enve 6 7;#3342151


----------



## commfire (Sep 2, 2009)

Has Enve/Edge ever released wind tunnel data on the current 65's? I would be curious to know how much faster the 6.7 claim to be.


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

commfire said:


> Has Enve/Edge ever released wind tunnel data on the current 65's? I would be curious to know how much faster the 6.7 claim to be.


Now this is a very good question. Been wondering this myself. Zipp uses box rim wheels as a baseline measurment. How would say the Firecrest 404 compare to the 65's?


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

rubbersoul said:


> are they going to release these wheels in a clincher version as well?


Thought it odd that ENVE chose to come out with tubulars first and Zipp came out with the Firecrest clincher first, tubulars second. My guess is ENVE wanted to put their best foot forward.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

rickturbo said:


> Thought it odd that ENVE chose to come out with tubulars first and Zipp came out with the Firecrest clincher first, tubulars second. My guess is ENVE wanted to put their best foot forward.


My guess is because the tubular rim would be so much easier and quicker to release. It'll be a very fast wheel for race day and I'll assume that's who they're hoping is their audience immediately. The crowd who wants a clincher version may have to wait, but I have no doubt they'll eventually get something done sooner or later.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

spade2you said:


> My guess is because the tubular rim would be so much easier and quicker to release.


Another thing is that Enve already has a carbon clincher whereas the Firecrest is Zipps first. Enve came out with tubular rims first with the 25/45/65mm rims as well so it's consistent with their philosophy.

A clincher will come. It's just a matter of time.

-Eric


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Here are some pics to digest. I've ridden the a few times and the lack of steering input from wind is noticeable. I'll give a more in-depth review after some more time spent.

Click for *VERY *big pics.
 
 


-Eric


----------



## commfire (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Eric
How do the 22mm tires sit in the rim? I would think that a 22mm tire would be very narrow on such a wide rim. Enve's website recommends 22-23 mm but the rim width is listed as 25. Just curious about the set up.

Thanks for the help


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I had those Continental tires on the wheels first and they were a great fit. I have since swapped to Zipp Tangente tires (ironic, no?) which are 22 and they don't sit quite as well. It's not something that worries me though. Those are the only two tires I have experience with so far. 

The rim width being 24/26mm isn't an issue with using 22-23mm tires.

-Eric


----------



## cch (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is a review from one of my local shops, Above Category.


----------



## dileno (Apr 12, 2010)

Love the design. Darker black on an already black surface.. almost a single reason why one should buy the wheels


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

cch said:


> Here is a review from one of my local shops, Above Category.


Good. I need a "braking in the rain" report too.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

What I kind of find funny is that HED had this shape worked out years ago with their Stinger and Jet wheellines. Now suddenly Zipp and Enve are creating "game-changing" wheels.


----------

